# The skull pass boxset: some questions



## Rain (Jul 29, 2008)

Long time reader, first time poster....

I'm thinking about getting back in to WHFB after a few years away. How is the current boxset in terms of quality? I've seen the contents of black reach for 40k and the minis in there are pretty sweet but I've heard that the quality of the ones skull pass aren't up to the same standard. I've seen some fairly negative comments about the dwarves in particular.

My questions are:

1. The new night goblins are obviously a lot smaller, are the multi-part goblin box sets still bigger goblins or are they now smaller ones to match?

2. Is there any method of making the dwarves a little less rubbish that people generally use? I'd be tempted to reposition the arms or go over the beards with GS to make them a little less flat.

3. Is the rulebook the full version of the rules, just without the fluff like the 40k version?

I'll probably purchase it anyway a the minis in there ar much better than they used to be (I started off with 4th ed many moons ago) but these few things have been bugging me.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

1. The new night goblins are obviously a lot smaller, are the multi-part goblin box sets still bigger goblins or are they now smaller ones to match?
I think they are slightly bigger

2. Is there any method of making the dwarves a little less rubbish that people generally use? I'd be tempted to reposition the arms or go over the beards with GS to make them a little less flat. 
The models in the box are for new gamerrs to paint quickly. They are single piece because it gets rid of asssembling which is time consuming. If you want models thata ren't rubbish buy the warrior box set. You get to choose what weapons you give tham and you can make them look the way you want.


3. Is the rulebook the full version of the rules, just without the fluff like the 40k version?
yes


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

The rule book has everything you need to know, i got this the christmas just gone. they are good, the quality of the models are good, but be carefull with the goblins weapons, they are sharp (my hands were bleeding by the end of itXD) they are about the same quality as the black reach. its good for people that want to play fast (they just clip togeather, like the black reach models)

so in my oppinion it is worth it if you want to get into fantasy


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am in a similar position actually, 12 year break from the hobby and considering getting back in to fantasy now that I am slowly getting somewhere with my 40k armies  More painting has got to be good, no?

I plan to get the skull pass box set as it is too cheap for the number of models not to do it, and then mix in a few boxes of dwarves and gobbos so that the skull pass lot are hidden amongst the more customisable ones.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Its good to know that the rulebook is the full version, like squeek I think I'll mix my old minis in with the new ones to try and disguise them where possible. I've got more old metal night goblins than I can handle. As for the dwarves, itll just be nice to have another small force hanging around.

Maybe I could even use them to fight some war of the beard scenarios with my HEs or something.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

squeek said:


> I plan to get the skull pass box set as it is too cheap for the number of models not to do it, and then mix in a few boxes of dwarves and gobbos so that the skull pass lot are hidden amongst the more customisable ones.


Not sure about the dwarves, but it'll be very easy to hide the gobbos from skull pass in with 'normal' gobbos, as you'll most likely have a hundred or so or the little buggers running around.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd add to this, that I recently purchased Skull Pass and a box of the new Night Goblins. They are the same size, and virtually indistinguishable from each other. 

However in comparison to some older plastic Night Gobblins I have, the new guys are noticably smaller.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I personally like the boxed set, the goblins in there i really liked even tho there isnt much range of models, adding a boxed set with them will give you a bigger variation. Both the dwarves and goblins are both hard to convert if you're going to try but for a beginner like myself i quite enjoyed the models to paint, they're better than painting the metal ones they have out there (but i've always preferred plastics). Even with a limited range you can do good things with the boxed set, i spent about 4-5 months painting mine and they look really good 










































see  nice and neat


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Seriously dude, very nice! What was your technique for the goblin skin?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks  but its just an example of what you can do to the models in bfsp.

The skin is dark angel green then about 3-4 layers of a mix of dark angel green and goblin green, then pure goblin green followed by about 3 layers of goblin green mixed with skull white. Its quite easy to paint goblins since they're so small, i ended up painting them in batches of 5 cos there are just so many of the little buggers.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As ever moo I am most impressed by your painting skill, can I enquire how you did the spear handles and shields? I have trouble making the wood look like wood, and I think my shield technique is backwards as I find them a little awkward to paint...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Sure the scheme is:
1.)I use a base colour of scorched brown
2.) then i use bestial brown and line along the object to give the wood a grain 
3.) then i add a little bit of bleached bone to that and go over those lines again slowly, it doesnt matter if the blending isnt too great
4.) then water down some brown ink and ink the brown parts, the more brown ink you use the darker you can get the wood to feel, if you want a really light wood, try using catachan khaki colour (dont remember the name) as an additional highlight to bestial brown before the bleached bone.
5.) then add shield rim and detail since the brown is the messy part.

For the rush jobs it takes about 4 layers, for the characters i did twice that many for the grain to be smoother.

I hope that helps


----------

